# "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar 2016

*"Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler​*
Natürlich kann ich immer nachvollziehen, wenn Angler sich nicht an bescheuerte Regelungen halten, das ist sozusagen Notwehr (so wie das Abknüppelgebot in Bayern z. B.).
Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=300453

Wer jedoch ohne Erlaubnis angelt und/oder unerlaubt Fische mitnimmt, der darf ruhig bestraft werden.

Und Ausreden oder Ausflüchte gibt es da ja auch immer genügend.

Wie hier in diesem Fall, berichtet von der Augsburger Allgemeinen:
*Der Angler, der im Trüben fischte*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/augsburg/Der-Angler-der-im-Trueben-fischte-id36400127.html

Als ein Angler (mit Fischerei-, aber ohne Erlaubnisschein) erwischt wurde, wie er schwarz im Lech geangelt hatte und dabei auch 2 Barben und eine Forelle mitgenommen hat, waren die Ausreden/Ausflüchte schon klasse/bemerkenswert.

Er habe kein Geld mehr gehabt und brauchte was zu essen, ob er klauen gehen solle... (was anderes ist ja schwarzangeln auch nicht, sofern man nicht alles zurücksetzen würde)..

Er habe nicht gewusst, dass er zum legalen Angeln auch noch einen Erlaubnisschein brauche..

Ein Anglerkumpel (Franco - im Verein unbekannt, nur Mitglieder dürfen dort angeln) hätte ihm gesagt, er dürfe da mit 2 Ruten angeln. Also eine Rute Franco, eine er (und ich dachte der wusste nix von notwendigem Erlaubnisschein)..

Man muss sich ja vor Gericht weder selber beschuldigen noch die Wahrheit sagen als Angeklagter.

Wenn man aber was sagt, wäre es in meinen Augen schon angemessen, wenn die Geschichte wenigstens einigermaßen stimmen würde oder wenigstens nachvollziehbar wäre und der Logik oder wenigstens dem gesunden Menschenverstand nicht widersprechen würde.

Ansonsten sagt man nix (das Recht hat man ja) oder gesteht gleich besser (was meist Strafmilderung bedeutet)...

Angesichts der offensichtlichen Fakten verknackte das Gericht den Schwarzangler dann zu 45 Tagessätzen.

Für einen nicht vorbestraften Ersttäter ist das ein nicht gerade mild zu nennendes Urteil....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## epo (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*

Mit anderen Aussagen oder gar Reue wäre das Urteil evtl milder ausgefallen.
Ansonsten richtig so. 
Solche Strafen schrecken vielleicht andere Schwarzangler ab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*

Naja, der Tagessatz von 15 Euro und damit die Strafe von 675 Euro ist ja dem fehlenden Einkommen des Angeklagten zu verdanken.

Wer "normal" verdient, wäre mit zwischen 30 und 50 Euro Tagessatz dabei, da kommen dann andere "Strafsummen" raus...

Das dürfte dann noch mehr abschrecken, wenn man das ausrechnet....


----------



## raubangler (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*

Die Gerichtsverhandlung war doch erfolgreich.

Die Verhandlung wurde einberufen, weil der Angler den Strafbefehl über 1150€ nicht zahlen konnte oder wollte.
Und das Ergebnis war fast eine Halbierung der Summe.
Was will man mehr?


----------



## Matthias_R (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*



raubangler schrieb:


> Die Gerichtsverhandlung war doch erfolgreich.
> 
> Die Verhandlung wurde einberufen, weil der Angler den Strafbefehl über 1150€ nicht zahlen konnte oder wollte.
> Und das Ergebnis war fast eine Halbierung der Summe.
> Was will man mehr?


 
Na ja, dazu dürfte er noch die Verfahrenskosten tragen.... Wird eher nicht billiger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*

Die dazu (wenn ein Strafbefehl nicht anerkannt wird, sondern verhandelt), doppelt so teuer wird..

Ein Strafbefehl ist ja nur ein verkürztes Verfahren, wenn da der Richter z. B. einen falschen Tagessatz angesetzt hat, würde ich auch in die Hauptverhandlung gehen..

Allerdings nicht mit so kruden Ausreden - dass das nix bringt, ist klar.


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*

Ach Leute, es ist doch bald Weihnachten.
Ob die 45 Tagessätze angemessen sind oder nicht, ist doch egal. Wäre ich im Vorstand des klagenden Vereines, hätte ich dem Gericht den Vergleich vorgeschlagen, dass es diese 45 Tage für den Verein abarbeitet. Er sagt doch selbst, er habe genug Zeit dafür.:m
Gewässerpflege, -reinigung, Sanierungsarbeiten am Vereinsheim, ..., in 'nem Verein gibt's doch genug zu tun, wenn man will.
Und vielleicht hätte man dann 'nen nettes Mitglied mehr, der statt die 270€ Jahresbeitrag hinzulegen, eben dafür als Minijob für den Verein tätig wird. #c


----------



## yukonjack (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ach Leute, es ist doch bald Weihnachten.
> Ob die 45 Tagessätze angemessen sind oder nicht, ist doch egal. Wäre ich im Vorstand des klagenden Vereines, hätte ich dem Gericht den Vergleich vorgeschlagen, dass es diese 45 Tage für den Verein abarbeitet. Er sagt doch selbst, er habe genug Zeit dafür.:m
> Gewässerpflege, -reinigung, Sanierungsarbeiten am Vereinsheim, ..., in 'nem Verein gibt's doch genug zu tun, wenn man will.
> Und vielleicht hätte man dann 'nen nettes Mitglied mehr, der statt die 270€ Jahresbeitrag hinzulegen, eben dafür als Minijob für den Verein tätig wird. #c



Das wäre nun wirklich zu einfach.


----------



## raubangler (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Na ja, dazu dürfte er noch die Verfahrenskosten tragen.... Wird eher nicht billiger.




Klar doch.
Das sind hier nur 140€.
Die werden auf Antrag auch noch gestundet, bis eine Besserung der finanziellen Lage eintritt. Somit werden die direkt abgeschrieben....


Richtig günstig wird es für Hartzer im Zivilrecht:
https://www.rbb-online.de/kontraste/ueber_den_tag_hinaus/bildung/teure_zivilklagen.html


----------



## jannickb (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer jedoch ohne Erlaubnis angelt und/oder unerlaubt Fische mitnimmt, der darf ruhig bestraft werden.
> 
> Und Ausreden oder Ausflüchte gibt es da ja auch immer genügend.




Anscheinend ist es für die meisten Leute hier zu schwer von A nach B zu denken.
Der Typ wollte sich nicht bereichern! Er hat einfach nur kein Geld für die überzogen teuern Vereinsbeiträge hier in Bayern gehabt (Zu denen ja auch noch meistens ne Aufnahmegebühr komm, die mehr ist als ein H4-Empfänger im Monat zum leben hat und noch etliche Arbeitsstunden).

Ich versteh einfach nicht wie man so jemanden menschlich verurteilen kann, aber auf der anderen Seite rummeckert, wenn andere sich mit Angelguidings nicht mehr die Taschen vollmachen dürfen!

Sorry, aber ihr habt echt kompletten Realitätsverlust!


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*

Hallo raubangler,

zivilrechtlich sollte man auch nur gegen jemand klagen, der Geld hat. Denn wie der link von Dir hergibt zahlt im Zivilrecht der, der Geld hat, unabhängig vom Ausgang des Verfahrens. Aus diesem Grund verklagen auch viele Vermieter  sogenannte Mietnomaden erst gar nicht, da sie dann noch höhere Kosten haben.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*



> Der Typ wollte sich nicht bereichern! Er hat einfach nur kein Geld für  die überzogen teuern Vereinsbeiträge hier in Bayern gehabt (Zu denen ja  auch noch meistens ne Aufnahmegebühr komm, die mehr ist als ein  H4-Empfänger im Monat zum leben hat und noch etliche Arbeitsstunden).
> 
> Ich versteh einfach nicht wie man so jemanden menschlich verurteilen  kann, aber auf der anderen Seite rummeckert, wenn andere sich mit  Angelguidings nicht mehr die Taschen vollmachen dürfen!


Danke für diesen guten Beitrag!
In anderen Bundesländern (Ausnahme BW), wäre dieses Verfahren ohnehin wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt worden, aber ist ja Bayern, da wird jeder Eier(Fisch)dieb gehenkt!
Nur solche Menschen wie Uli.H. werden dort besonders gnädig behandelt?
Dieser brauchte auch sich auch keine "dummen Ausreden" einfallen zu lassen, die nackte Gier reichte dem Gericht als Rechtfertigung und für ein besonders mildes Urteil aus!

Jürgen


----------



## Revilo62 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*

Vielleicht paßt es ja nicht in die "heile" Welt von manchen Zeitgenossen, aber kann es sein, dass er tatsächlich mit der Angelei seine nächste Mahlzeit gesichert hat, weil er die sich schlicht und ergreifend nicht kaufen konnte.
Sicherlich hat der Kläger hier "rechtskonform" gehandelt, aber letztendlich dem Steuerzahler die Kosten aufgeholfen, hier könnte man tatsächlich "fehlendes Fingerspitzengefühl" unterstellen.
Letztendlich ist dem Gesetz genüge getan, aber verhindern kann man es für die Zukunft nicht, der Vorschlag mit den Arbeitsstunden für den Verein hätte beiden Seiten mehr gebracht. Manchmal kann man und muss man auch diese Welt nicht mehr verstehen.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*

@Revilo62:
Pragmatismus und Menschlichkeit sind in diesem Land in dieser Zeit einfach nicht mehr in. #c


----------



## glavoc (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*

Bin auch ganz arg bei Honeyball & Revilo62!
lg


----------



## raubangler (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...
> Nur solche Menschen wie Uli.H. werden dort besonders gnädig behandelt?
> Dieser brauchte auch sich auch keine "dummen Ausreden" einfallen zu lassen, die nackte Gier reichte dem Gericht als Rechtfertigung und für ein besonders mildes Urteil aus!
> 
> Jürgen



Jedem, der in seinem bisherigen Leben mehr Steuern gezahlt hat als Uli H., steht das moralische Recht zu, sich über das Strafmaß aufzuregen.
Mir somit leider nicht.....


----------



## glavoc (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*

...Quatsch! Im übrigen wurde U.H. eben gerade deshalb der Prozeß gemacht, weil er gerade NICHT! seine Steuern gezahlt hat^^.......


----------



## RayZero (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Vielleicht paßt es ja nicht in die "heile" Welt von manchen Zeitgenossen, aber kann es sein, dass er tatsächlich mit der Angelei seine nächste Mahlzeit gesichert hat, weil er die sich schlicht und ergreifend nicht kaufen konnte.
> Sicherlich hat der Kläger hier "rechtskonform" gehandelt, aber letztendlich dem Steuerzahler die Kosten aufgeholfen, hier könnte man tatsächlich "fehlendes Fingerspitzengefühl" unterstellen.
> Letztendlich ist dem Gesetz genüge getan, aber verhindern kann man es für die Zukunft nicht, der Vorschlag mit den Arbeitsstunden für den Verein hätte beiden Seiten mehr gebracht. Manchmal kann man und muss man auch diese Welt nicht mehr verstehen.
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:



So sieht es aus - 100%ige Zustimmung! #h


----------



## jkc (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*

Hi, gab doch auch noch den Knaben, der ernsthaft behauptet hat er sei mit einem Boot auf die Ostsee raus gefahren um mit der Angel das Wefen zu üben. Dabei habe er den Einzelhaken am Gummifisch mit einem Schlauchstück davor geschützt, dass ein Fisch hängen bleibt.|uhoh:
Ist dann vor Gericht straffrei raus gegangen.

Ich denke einige erinnern sich.

Grüße JK


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, gab doch auch noch den Knaben, der ernsthaft behauptet hat er sei mit einem Boot auf die Ostsee raus gefahren um mit der Angel das Wefen zu üben. Dabei habe er den Einzelhaken am Gummifisch mit einem Schlauchstück davor geschützt, dass ein Fisch hängen bleibt.|uhoh:
> Ist dann vor Gericht straffrei raus gegangen.
> 
> Ich denke einige erinnern sich.
> ...



Das war nicht an der Ostsee sondern in Ostfriesland. Aber ich erinnere mich, durchaus kuriose Geschichte :q 
http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Freispruch-fuer-Schwarzangler 

Davon ab:
Ich finde pragmatische Lösungen auch interessant, aber manchmal hören sie sich in der Theorie dann doch leichter an, als sie dann in der Praxis tatsächlich sind.


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*

Die StPO sieht eine Gleichbehandlung im Unrecht nicht vor - Somit sind alle vor Gericht gleich- manche halt etwas gleicher. 

Dem verhandelnden Richter hätte etwas mehr Fingerspitzengefühl gutgetan - 45 Tagessätze sind schon sehr hart... mal ohne die letztendliche Gesamtsumme zu betrachten. Die Höhe der Tagessätze ist nicht Teil der Strafzumessung - lediglich mit der Anzahl wird der Abgeltung des Rechtsbruches Rechnung getragen 

Da sind schwerwiegendere Rechtsverstöße schon oft mit weniger Tagessätzen abgeurteilt worden.


----------



## Beeeeeeeeeeep (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Vielleicht paßt es ja nicht in die "heile" Welt von manchen Zeitgenossen, aber kann es sein, dass er tatsächlich mit der Angelei seine nächste Mahlzeit gesichert hat, weil er die sich schlicht und ergreifend nicht kaufen konnte.
> Sicherlich hat der Kläger hier "rechtskonform" gehandelt, aber letztendlich dem Steuerzahler die Kosten aufgeholfen, hier könnte man tatsächlich "fehlendes Fingerspitzengefühl" unterstellen.
> Letztendlich ist dem Gesetz genüge getan, aber verhindern kann man es für die Zukunft nicht, der Vorschlag mit den Arbeitsstunden für den Verein hätte beiden Seiten mehr gebracht. Manchmal kann man und muss man auch diese Welt nicht mehr verstehen.
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:



Moin.
Nichts gegen das unterstützen und mitfühlen für menschen in not welcher art auch immer.
Aber mal im ernst, anstatt sich illegal ans wasser zu setzen und dabei noch nichteinmal sicher zu wissen das es fisch gibt, hätte er zur tafel oder anderen einrichtungen gehen sollen?!
Es ist ja nicht so das es in unserem land keine optionen gäbe...

Das urteil und die deutsche vorgehensweise will und kann ich dabei nicht beurteilen.

Mfg


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*

Ein wenig verallgemeinernd, oder? 

Nicht jede Gemeinde hat Tafel und/oder Armenspeisung. #h


----------



## Beeeeeeeeeeep (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ein wenig verallgemeinernd, oder?
> 
> Nicht jede Gemeinde hat Tafel und/oder Armenspeisung. #h



Mag sein, aber ist das auch die ausreichende rechtfertigung? 
Ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*

Die Beurteilung des Sachverhalts hat doch der Richter übernommen und dementsprechend Recht gesprochen - im Namen des Volkes,  also auch in deinem Namen - Dafür gibt es diese Berufsgruppe 

Eine Rechtfertigung ist also unerheblich. 

In meinen Augen hätte das Strafmaß mit etwas mehr Augenmaß gefällt werden dürfen. #h

Und für solche Kleinigkeiten gehören feste Strafmaße wie in einem Bußgeldkatalog festgestellt, um Gerichte nicht mit solch Kleinkram zu belasten.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*



> Nicht jede Gemeinde hat Tafel und/oder Armenspeisung. #h


Vor allem wird es zunächst mal Überwindung kosten, sich dort anzustellen!
Sich an den Bach zu stellen und auf vermeindlich herrenlose Fische zu angeln, wird da sicherlich leichter gefallen sein.
Ich denke der Kandidat hätte besser die Klappe gehalten, als sich mit seinen wirklich dummen Ausreden um Kopf und Kragen zu reden.
Der Richter wird dies bei der Strafbemessung wahrscheinlich zu persönlich genommen haben und deshalb zu diesem besonders harten Urteil gekommen sein!
Mein Opa hat im Krieg und in der Nachkriegszeit seine Familie mit Wildern und Schwarzangeln (Legschnüre) über die Zeit gebracht.
Wärend des Krieges zumindest, war dies durchaus lebensgefährlich, wenn er denn erwischt worden wäre.
Diese "familiäre Vergangenheit" lässt mich solche Vergehen vielleicht etwas anders sehen, als heutige Wohlstandsbürger dies tuen!

Jürgen


----------



## Beeeeeeeeeeep (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Die Beurteilung des Sachverhalts hat doch der Richter übernommen und dementsprechend Recht gesprochen - im Namen des Volkes,  also auch in deinem Namen - Dafür gibt es diese Berufsgruppe
> 
> Eine Rechtfertigung ist also unerheblich.
> 
> ...




Das unterschreibe ich so


----------



## Revilo62 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*

Vielleicht mal zum Nachdenken: ( wie gesagt, ich kenne den Deliquenten nicht)
Kann es sein, dass es nicht leicht ist, in dieser Gesellschaft Armut zuzugeben und sich Hilfe zu suchen.
Genau das wird Jedem mehr als erschwert, allein wenn man sieht, wie beim Jobcenter gearbeitet wird, alles basiert auf Sachentscheidungen, die basierend auf gesetzliche Regelungen getroffen werden, diese stellen jedoch den idealisierten Standard dar und berücksichtigen in keinster Weise das warum und wieso, sondern nur die Feststellung "das ist so". Den Begriff "Einzelfallentscheidung" kennt zwar die deutsche Rechtssprechung, aber in diesem Fall wurde er zweifellos ausgeklammert. 
Wenn das die erste "Straftat" des Verurteilten war, dann hat man hier jedes Augenmaß verloren.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*

Ich glaube, dass das Strafmaß wegen zwei Gründe zu Stande kam:
1.:
Weil der Strafbefehl nicht einfach akzeptiert wurde, wie es Gerichte gerne hätten, um Arbeit zu sparen...

2.:
Wegen der, nennen wirs mal, "innnovativen" Ausreden.......


----------



## raubangler (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass das Strafmaß wegen zwei Gründe zu Stande kam:
> 1.:
> Weil der Strafbefehl nicht einfach akzeptiert wurde, wie es Gerichte gerne hätten, um Arbeit zu sparen...
> 
> ...



Dann schau' Dir mal die Anzahl Tagessätze vom ursprünglichen  Strafbefehl an.
Das waren immerhin 1150€!!

Somit wurde die Strafe vom Gericht deutlich(!) reduziert und die Ausreden entsprechend positiv gewürdigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*

Du weisst aber nicht, ob da der gleiche Tagessatz von 15 Euro angesetzt war.


----------



## Lazarus (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Wenn das die erste "Straftat" des Verurteilten war, dann hat man hier jedes Augenmaß verloren.


Das Strafmaß finde ich durchaus angemessen. Ja, Fischwilderei ist zu recht eine Straftat und darf auch als solche geahndet werden! Häufig genug werden Verfahren gegen Schwarzangler eingestellt.

Der Angler, der Gewässer beangelt, die ein anderer bezahlt, pflegt und besetzt mag das anders sehen. Vor allem, wenn man in einer Gegend fischt, wo Gewässer zahlreich und relativ preisgünstig zu haben sind.
Wenn man sich aber das ganze Jahr über den Ar$ch aufreißt diese Arbeiten zu machen, dafür einen guten Teil seiner Freizeit und natürlich auch viel Geld investiert, ist das Verständnis schon viel geringer.


----------



## u-see fischer (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*



raubangler schrieb:


> Dann schau' Dir mal die Anzahl Tagessätze vom ursprünglichen  Strafbefehl an.
> Das waren immerhin 1150€!!
> 
> Somit wurde die Strafe vom Gericht deutlich(!) reduziert und die Ausreden entsprechend positiv gewürdigt.



Ist halt die Frage von welches Einkommen man beim Erstellen des Strafbefehls ausgegangen ist. Wenn vom Durchschnitseinkommen eines Bundesbürgers ausgegangen wurde, wäre die Strafe deutlich weniger als 30 Tagessätze gewesen.
Das der Mann Harz IV Empfänger ist wurde ja erst bei Gericht bekannt.

Allerdings finde auch ich die Strafe unangemessen, einige Sozialstunden hätte ich besser gefunden.


----------



## raubangler (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> ...
> Das der Mann Harz IV Empfänger ist wurde ja erst bei Gericht bekannt.
> ...



Das aber auch nur, wenn dazu nichts in den Ermittlungsakten stand und der Angeklagte somit von seinem Schweigerecht Gebrauch gemacht hatte.
Der Angler hier redet aber anscheinend ganz gerne.....

Wie auch immer, ohne nähere Info können wir das nicht beurteilen.
Wir wissen nur, dass sich das Einspruchsverfahren in Summe gelohnt hat.

Strafverschärfend war hier wohl, dass der Angler schon einmal kontrolliert und aufgeklärt wurde.


----------



## AnglerHerbert (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*

Ich finde wenn man bereits mal aufgefallen ist sollte man aber auch dies unterlassen...


----------



## kalfater (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*

*Strafe muss sein! *300 € hätte man in diesem Fall eher ansetzen sollen. Im Wiederholungsfall vierstellig, da gehe ich mit. Die Verhältnismäßigkeiten in der Rechtsprechung sind aber auch nicht immer mit einem gesunden Menschenverstand nachzuvollziehen. Denke ich nur an den Bericht hier im Board, wo ein illegaler Fischer für 300 kg (!) Dorsch nur 500 € (!) Geldstrafe aufgebrummt bekam. Bekloppt! 

Petri!


----------



## kati48268 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Allerdings finde auch ich die Strafe unangemessen, einige Sozialstunden hätte ich besser gefunden.


Der Verurteilte kann i.d.R. die Geldstrafe in Sozialstunden umwandeln lassen.

Bin bei dem Thema zwiegespalten.
Einerseits ärgern mich die häufigen Einstellungen wegen Geringfügigkeit, erst recht wenn man solche Geschichten als Aufseher betrachtet, die sich mit Schwarzanglern rumschlagen dürfen.
Andererseits muss man bei Ersttätern auch nicht wer weiß wie draufhauen.
_*Edit: lese gerade, er ist schon mal aufgefallen. Also ruhig druff! _|smash:

Zumindest aber hätte man ihn zur verstärkten Abschreckung zusätzlich zur verhängten Strafe eine der Barben hätte fressen lassen müssen. #t


----------



## glavoc (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: "Interessante" Ausreden von Schwarzangler*

Hä? Kathi, was hast du denn geschmacklich an Barben auszusetzen?|kopfkrat


----------

